# Top Ten Painting Safety Hazards



## Catherine_Brooks_Eco-Strip (Sep 23, 2014)

To be specific, lead fumes from high heat guns or lead paint dust are not yet directly linked to cancer. However, they are linked to irreversible damage to adult internal organs and sexual dysfunctions.


----------

